# Netherblüte und Terozapfen



## Commander75 (15. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
könnt ihr mir sagen ob und wie ich die beiden o.g. Gegnstände erhalte. Sind das Kräuter, die man sammeln kann? Wenn ja, wo erhalte ich sie.
Wenn es sich bei den Gegenständen nicht um Kräuter handelt, woher kann ich die dann bekommen. Wer droppt die?
Danke für eure Antworten
LG


----------



## Mashiki (15. November 2007)

Sind Kräuter, zu finden und zu pflücken in der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Nay (15. November 2007)

genauer, Terozapfen in Wälder von T.
Netherblüte im Nethersturm


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

was ja auch eigentlich ... bei näherer Betrachtung ... und ein wenig Nachdenken ... nicht ganz unlogisch ist.


----------



## Commander75 (15. November 2007)

Bei näherer Betrachtung.... hast Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schaffe ich es denn als 63er nach Nethersturm, um mir welche zu besorgen oder sind die Gegner zu stark, so dass ich keine Chance habe mir welche zu mopsen?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dalmus (15. November 2007)

Commander75 schrieb:


> Bei näherer Betrachtung.... hast Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ich glaube mit 63 würde ich da nur nackt Kräuter farmen gehen. Und mir sehr viel Zeit nehmen, denn die Wege vom Friedhof bis zur Leiche sind mitunter recht lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Commander75 (15. November 2007)

Habe verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann warte ich noch ein paar Level


----------

